# Advice After a Fall



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

As a nurse I say you need to get your arm checked out.... broken bones don't always mean you cannot move the extremity..... as for the horse- he will be fine- they live in the now so he most likely will have forgotten about it.... as for you not getting back on, as long as you do get back on soon, it will be okay... just don't let fear keep you from getting in the saddle again the next time you have the opportunity.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Citrus, I forgot to add, my aunt is a nurse too and she checked me out, glad that G won't be upset and I'll be back in the saddle as soon as can be.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh good!! On all accounts!! There is an old wives tale going around that says you are not a true rider until you have fallen off three times.... wink wink.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am glad that you were not more seriously hurt, falls are always scary things. In my experience, the worst you can expect from him is that he might be just a touch more sensitive for the first few minutes when you get back on. Most of the time, the behavioral damage is done when the horse _purposefully_ threw you and you don't get back on. Also, there is no shame in not getting back on that day. Sometimes you can work through the pain and do it and other times you are too injured. All you can really do is get back on when you can and if you can't, then get back on as soon as you are healed enough to do so comfortably.

One thing that I love to teach my horses is to stop when I start to get off. If they are taught this well, then even when you begin to fall during a spook or another accident, then their first instinct is to stop moving their feet. It is a lovely thing to have a horse that will automatically stop if they feel you falling or getting too off balance.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Gosh, falls! So glad you were not serioulsy hurt, though I bet you don't feel so lucky right now. I nearly want head first over Mac's head today, so counting my lucky stars. Just another day in the saddle . . .


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Citrus I have heard that too so I am a third of the way there haha

smrobs that is a good idea, I'll work on that

tinyliny yeah, I didn't feel all that luck at the time but after talking it out with my friends and hearing some real horror stories I definitely see how I was lucky.


----------



## Kentucky bluegrass (May 22, 2011)

I'm new to this so bear with me, please. Just need some sage advice/wisdom. Last year I had partial right knee replacement and have recuperated nicely. Four months post op, my husband and I went to a ranch, and I rode everyday save one. Got stiff and sore but oh so worth it! When we returned home, due to excessive heat and a drought in our area, we didn't ride our horses for probably a month or two. I was so excited the weekend we had decent weather and we could ride comfortably around the farm. I struggled mounting my horse finally using a step stool and working clumsily to get my right leg over his rump. When I was on, out of nowhere came an anxiety attack. Never have had that happen in my life. I felt out of control and a fear of falling filled me 
til I told me husband I had to get off. I know it's fear of falling on my 
faux knee. However, to my recollection, I've fallen from a horse only once in my life in my teen years...showing off for a boy! Also, I realize I can't get off and on without a mounting block or stool. My confidence isn't there, and my horse knows it. Any advice o' wise ones.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry you took a fall, it happens to all of us! 

In future you might walk him around and tighten up as you go, my horse breathes out and makes himself huge and it takes a bit of walking before I can get a girth/cinch the correct tightness. 

To answer your questions:

1) No it is not terrible that you did not get back on. If someone is shook up but not hurt, they should get back on, both for the rider and the horse. You couldn't so it's ok. You come first. 

2) No way to know, you should probably get yourself checked out. 

3) You would not have upset him massively so that he would miss his feed, but he might be a little nervous next time you ride. He absolutely has feelings and memories, but at the same time, if you just do things you are comfortable with, he will be fine. He will not be traumatized the way that you will fear riding. 


When you (your head and your body) are ready, jump back on and take it easy for the first ride. You will be fine. Sorry you had a rough fall, hoping you heal up ok and quickly.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

SMCLeenie said:


> 1) I have heard that when you fall off a horse it is important to get right back on, I didn't because I literally could not, it hurt too bad. I'm not scared of him and I know that if I am more careful then there is no reason for this to ever happen again but do you think it is bad that I didn't get back on?


Getting straight back on is an old wives tale, supposedly if you don't get back on immediately after a fall you loose your nerve. It's nonsense... I've fallen off many many times and not gotten straight back on the horse - because I'd hurt myself when I fell off! You can end up doing yourself more harm than good by riding with an injury... 

Given that you know why you fell off, then I don't see why you'd have any problems (aside from being a teeny bit nervous) next time you ride, and you'll be extra careful to check your cinch!



> 2)My cheek, elbow, knee and ankle are all swollen and bruised. My cheek less so than the others and my elbow very much so, I can't fully extend my arm. Also putting my full weight on my left leg is very painful so I haven't been. Is that bad?


Any injury (particularly to your head) can be bad. a visit to a doctor would be a good idea to make sure you don't have any serious injuries that you can't see..



> 3) Could this have upset my horse in any way. I didn't punish him at all because it was my fault and not his, we just cut our ride a little short but he won't have any negative associations will he? We were having a great work out and I am a little upset that it was cut shot.


Yes, it might have, my horse got upset when I fell off (and hurt myself and couldn't ride for a few weeks), when you get back on, take your time and don't do anything too "energetic", just moseying around in walk on a long rein is fine, until both of you get comfortable with the idea of riding again.

good luck!


----------



## bee222 (May 24, 2011)

I had my first fall in November and broeke a rib. My friend's horse who I was riding spooked and when he took off, I hit the ground. There was NO WAY I could have gotten back on due my injury (not being able to breathe) and no horse to get back up on. 

My biggest problem after recovering physically is being scared while riding. I did not have that fear before the fall. I have since then been thrown again as my horse just decided to act up and was not spooking (just bumps and bruises) and had to emergency dismount the last time I was on my horse. My horse and I have started training, but I am much more timid than I was before. I saw a horse acting up during a lesson the other day and got anxious just watching that horse as he was behaving exactly what my horse was doing when he tossed me. 

So, I guess that said, I am officially a RIDER. As I had read prior to falling, it is not IF you fall off, it is WHEN you fall off.

As far as your injuries are concerned, I am a nurse and think you should definitely have your injuries checked out, particularly if you have trouble bending/straightening your arm. 

I also hope you (and all of us) wear helmets!!!

Bee


----------

